# Where do you get your pulling rope?



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I wouldn't trust anything from HF. Get a real rope from a real supply house.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

All depends on what your pulling and how far?


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I was just wondering if someone had a inexpensive source for decent pulling rope. The HF stuff I grabbed is rated for 900lbs. I'm sure it'll be fine for the 200' pull I've got to do. I'm not sure what the wire size is going to be, have to check it out once I get there but it could be up to 4/0 aluminum.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually buy mine at the box store.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

You really have to invest in a rope that will not stretch. Nylon is a poor choice. If I remember correctly, poly propylene is a good choice.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Nylon stretches, yes, but it's a lot stronger than poly. The ultimate would be a Spectra rope, I suppose.

Mike


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

We use 1/4" rope to pull in the 7/8" pulling rope. Sampson rope is used for most heavy pulling with a tugger. You can get it from Greenlee at most supply houses.
Small cheap ropes can burn a channel though PVC 90s so we use a wide rope even when you don't need the strength. Here is a link to Sampson http://www.samsonrope.com/site_files/Final_IND_Catalog.pdf You can also look on Greenlee's web site for the ropes they carry. Ropes are just another tool, buy the best quality you can afford and you will not regret it.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

we use the leftover part of the hemp plants to make rope


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't usually pull much larger than 4/0AL these days. I got a 10,000' spool of 5/8" MULETAPE from Ebay of all places. I was having a very hard time finding it locally.

I had been getting 100'-300' pieces from our local Verizon guys, but I needed a new piece of over 1000' a few years ago so I bought a whole medium sized roll. The phone company treats it as disposable. They throw away each piece as they use it, yet it lasts for years if you take care of it.

The 5/8" is rated at 1800#, is flat and thin, and is lubricated. It also prevents cutting in to the conduit.

Duct Cutting:
MULETAPE® vs. Rope


MULETAPE


----------



## Ampere (Jul 16, 2010)

I like GREENLEE pull rope; dedicated for the purpose.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

toolup.com


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I use Muletape more than anything, and I have a couple reels of Greenlee rope. When I've needed something special, the one supply house has ropes of all sort they'll rent out. They just send it along on the truck with the parallel reels of your cut pull if you ask.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Right on, if my cheapy rope breaks on this pull I'll be investing in a real one. That mule tape sounds like the cats meow.


----------

